# murry river turtles could take decades to recover



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 20, 2011)

*mary river turtles could take decades to recover*

the mary river turtles are feeling the devistation of the floods, 
and fears are that there will be no hatchlings this year as nesting grounds were covered in flood waters. 

many adult and juvi animals as well as the mary ricer lung fish and cod, are feared to have been washed out to sea.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* fraser coast chronicle

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 20, 2011)

The article says Mary not Murry.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 20, 2011)

happy now!?!
(can't change title... DEAL WITH IT! )


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 20, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh crap...i was actually wondering if this would happen, not mary river, but all affected rivers, i was thinking thinks like barramundi and crayfish etc... but turtles i didnt think about....until now


----------



## gillsy (Jan 20, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> happy now!?!
> (can't change title... DEAL WITH IT! )



Attitude much!


----------



## gillsy (Jan 20, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> ahhhhhhhh crap...i was actually wondering if this would happen, not mary river, but all affected rivers, i was thinking thinks like barramundi and crayfish etc... but turtles i didnt think about....until now




Barra are fine, they live in both the esturies/rivers and the ocea.


----------



## cris (Jan 20, 2011)

Would love to know the reality behind this, sounds more like someone who wants to dam the river trying to gain some conservation credibility.

Im not an expert on fish but i would have thought a good flood would be the best possible thing for the Mary River Cod, is that a misguided thought?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 20, 2011)

who knows, the island dingos are also a hot topic at the moment, there in hte papper every other day. 

i honestly think that they need to releace some chickens or other "feeder" stock on the island to help keep the dingos away from ppl where that are getting in to trouble because they are hungry. 

back to the turtles, 
with the last lot of flooding a lot of river turtles will be up poo creak with out a paddle, ecpecialy if thiese claims are true


----------



## gillsy (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it will cause issues just due to the extent of the floods and naturally they would recover. But of course man, destroys habitat, and feral pests puts extra stress of them which causes are slower recovery.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 20, 2011)

true, 
wounder what old man bob irwin has to say on the matter. 
they did say that they would be releacing some captive breed hatchies this year, but dont think there will be any wild hatchies around


----------



## gillsy (Jan 21, 2011)

Craig and Gab Latta release hatchy mary rivers every year, they are the only recreational keeper in australia with release permits.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 21, 2011)

good on'em, should be more like them


----------



## gillsy (Jan 21, 2011)

Not many people would you go through the effort and requirements they've had to do. It was years of lobbying and permits, ohs, tagging the turts, following paperwork to the T.


----------

